# Freezing Cold 24/7 - Any ideas?



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hiya,

Now I have asked my MW and then HV but they just shrugged their shoulders at me. Since giving birth to Rory nearly 3 weeks ago I am permanently freezing cold. Initially I thought it was because i'd lost my internal little central heating system   but it doesn't seem to be getting any better. I'm so cold I am living in a fleece over my normal clothes and wearing my ugg boots like slippers even though I have the heating on at a constant 18-21 degrees day and night. At night I am having to sleep in PJs, socks, nursing vest and a full length dressing gown and i'm still shivering with cold. 

The worst thing is, as I am BF, every time I have a shiver come over me my nipples contract and it's pure agony - like some one is poking needles in me. My nipples were really sore the 1st week or so but this pain is more behind the nipple. When I get out of the shower in the morning it's like torture and I stuggle to get a towel anywhere near them.

Is there any real reason why I am really suffering from the cold and can you think of anything else re why i'm getting these dreadful pains behind my nipples (usually ok when actually feeding although a bit sore sometimes) my right one seems to be worse than the left   They are also both extremely tender to touch - if H or L knock in to me it's agony - like the early weeks of pg all over again.

i'm probably sounding like a total fruitcake but it's really beginning to get to me now. I am so chuffed with myself for BF this time (failed with other 2) but the pain in my breasts is excrutiating at times and now sure how long I will be able to keep it up. 

Be grateful for any advice  

Thanks

S xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Shelley

There is possibly 4 reasons (or no reason or something else I have missed!!) for the way you are feeling:

1. You could have mastitis- the symptoms of feeling cold, pain around nipples etc are common with this

2. You may have a thyroid problem. It seems that for some reason you are more likely to get thyroid problems in the weeks and months after having a baby than at any other time.

3. You may have a viral infection which is knocking you about

4. You maybe anaemic

So, its worth seeing your GP. He can arrange for you to have a blood test to make sure that you aren't anaemic (this can also cause you to feel cold) and to check your thyroid function.

I hope this has helped and not worried you.

Let me know how you get on

Jxxxxx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks Jeanette

tbh i've not been feeling 100% since Rory arrived so wouldn't be surprised if 'something' is going on.

Will def call gp tomorrow as I really am in quite a lot of pain and seeing as though everything I keep reading about bf says it should not hurt - there is something most definately wrong with my breasts. We're still having some latching issues too (last two feeds really hurt  ) so I guess I need to get my HV re that?

I'll let you know how I get on

Thanks again

S xxx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Morning

Just back from the GP who was no help at all. She said being cold all the time since birth is probably just a hormonal thing  

As for my breast issues she said they look fine but a bit 'tense' - she says it's a 'mechanical' problem in that i'm very efficient in producing milk but unfortunately some women find this painful. No signs of mastitis or thrush which is good in one way, but surely there must be more of an explanation as to why I keep getting all this pain  

I'm still waiting to hear back from my HV (left mssa on their answerphone early this morning). If they can't help me I just don't know what else to do - it hurts, it's not enjoyable and i'll probably have to throw in the towel which is the last thing I want to do as when I do a feed that doesn't hurt, it really is such a lovely experience. I'll be gutted if I have to stop as I so wanted BF to work out this time  

I'd be more than happy to pay to get a proper lactation consultant to come and spend some time with me but I just can't seem to find anything other than ones in London. Do you know where I can find one - do the local hospitals have them. I know about the NCT and La Leche helplines but I really want an appt with someone rather than just a conversation.

Sorry, waffling again but I really don't want this to be the end of BF just yet

S xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

nct- do offer one-one support as well as telephone advice. So its worth phoning them

Also, in some areas they have a breast feeding support group. Some areas also offer a buddy scheme for you.

Your HV should be able to give you more information on what is on offer in your area. If not, come back to me.

Also, have a word with your local maternity unit and ask to speak to the breast feeding coordinator- she will definitely beable to tell you whats available.

Let me know how you get on

Jxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

http://www.wiltshirepct.nhs.uk/MaternityServices/Frome/Frome'sbreastfeedingsupportgroup.htm

dont know whether thats of help

Which area are you from so that I can look again

Jxxxx

http://www.breastfeedingcommunity.co.uk/interactivemap/south_west.htm


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Jeanette,

Just thought i'd give an update......

My HV came this afternoon and things are not great. Rory only gained 1oz in 2 weeks and is still 5oz short of his birth weight!!!! So not only have my BF been extremely painful, they've been totally useless too  

She is convinced I have ductal(sp!) thrush and have to go back to the Dr tomorrow and in the meantime I have to start topping the little man up with a few formula feeds a day. I've also been advised to try a homeopathic remedy called phyto lacca - do you know anything about this?

I'm upset that i've been through all this pain for nothing and my poor little man has been starving as well as my older two missing out where I have been spending so much time trying to BF. Why are we repeatedly told BF is easy, natural and not painful - this is the 3rd time i've failed and feel totally guilty and useless  

S xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

Big  for you.

I really struggled with bf as well. For some mums it does come easily for others it doesn't.

I don't know that much about Phyytolacca other than it is an homeopathic remedy for mastitis.

It may be worth you starting Fennel tea which helps stimulate milk production. Also, ''mother milk'' helps (available on the internet).

Don't give up on the breast feeding yet. Have you thought about trying to express your milk?

Expressing will help with your overall production and at least then you will beable to see how much Rory is taking.

Expressing normally becomes more productive with practice, so ideally you need to expressing regularly. The best time of day to express varies from woman to woman.

Ideally, you should be either breast feeding or expressing 6-8 times a day. This is particularly important during the night as the hormone 'Prolactin' (which induces breast milk production) is released at night time and this will help with the overall amounts of breast milk produced.

*However, you do have other children so you need to decide what is best for you. Some mums find mixed feeding works best for them and their baby.*

Try and as much rest as you can (tiredness can affect milk produced). I know this is difficult so if you could just rest for a few hours during the day then that should help. Take up any offers of help you get.

Try and drink approx 3L of fluids (but not too much caffeine, or carbonated drinks) in every 24 hours and having about 500 calories more to eat than what you would normally eat. Diet can affect volume so it's important that you take good care of yourself.

Prior to either breast feeding or expressing, try one of the following: place warm flannels on your breasts, have a warm shower or gently massage your breasts: these can help to increase the blood supply to the breasts which helps with the amounts of breast milk produced.

It can also help by pumping both breasts at the same time. Alternatively you could feed on one side and express on the other.

Skin to skin care also helps. Lie baby directly onto your chest. Baby's love this and find it very relaxing as well.

For some mums breast feeding just doesn't work out. You have tried all you can hun and he has had breast milk from you. Also, breast fed babies gain weight slower than formula fed ones.

Try going for the mixed feeding. Think about expressing as well. If you decide to express get a good electric breast pump.

Also, try some savoy cabbage leaves in your bra..placed next to your breasts (old fashioned remedy for mastitis/ thrush). If you cant get a leaf to mould into your breasts you may have to cut around the leaf so that it can lie on your skin.

Im here anytime hun  

Jxxxxx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Jeanette,

Thanks for all your help hun  

It's so hard. I have fed him myself again - 30 mins on one breast that had not been emptied for several hours (I missed the previous feed as I was so upset when the HV was here we decided to give him a bottle of formula) so I assumed it should be nice and full - the latch seemed good and it wasn't too painful. I then offered him 5oz formula straight after and he sank the lot and has been snoring ever since   I just don't think i'm producing much milk at all   My breasts have been really sore ever since so hope the GP will let me try the drugs the HV mentioned.

I think having Henry and Lucas does make a huge difference - I just can't spend all my time sat around trying to BF like you can first time around, they have both been good but I can tell it is affecting them so I do need to be careful if it looks as though I need to invest even more time than I am already  

Thanks again for all your help - i'm gonna sleep on it and work out the best way to go

S xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Some GP's will prescribe an anti-emetic which can help with the production of breast milk.

It may still be worth you expressing when Rory has a bottle to help with your overall supply. Make sure that you keep any milk you express as he will beable to have this in a bottle.

If you breasts are sore you can also have paracetamol (2, four times a day max 8/24hrs)

I think you are right...sleep on it. You need to do whats best for you and your family.

Take care

Jxxx


----------

